# What a disgrace



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Our national team 

No Comment

Peter


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, but don't be too hard on them, they tried hard and Spain were a bit lucky to get away with it.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

christopherdouglas said:


> Yes, but don't be too hard on them, they tried hard and Spain were a bit lucky to get away with it.


I think Peter is actually referring to the English Football Team,& not Portuguese!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Two planes landed in England the other day- 29th June ....one brought back a group of overpaid, under achieving footballers. The other brought back 7 coffins each with the union jack draped over them. Footballers play for our country, soldiers FIGHT for our country. Footballers give ninety minutes....soldiers give their LIVES....I know who I respect more.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> Two planes landed in England the other day- 29th June ....one brought back a group of overpaid, under achieving footballers. The other brought back 7 coffins each with the union jack draped over them. Footballers play for our country, soldiers FIGHT for our country. Footballers give ninety minutes....soldiers give their LIVES....I know who I respect more.



Hi Siobhanwf

Very well said, a the father of a serving Royal Marine i pray every time i hear of another wasted life. 

Peter


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

oxo hav brought out a new oxo cube in support of the england team... its white with a red cross on it.... its called the laughing stock!!!!!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

mayotom said:


> oxo hav brought out a new oxo cube in support of the england team... Its white with a red cross on it.... Its called the laughing stock!!!!!!


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------

